
Arbitrary Kernel Memory Reads on Illumos - j_s
http://benmmurphy.github.io/blog/2017/01/06/arbitrary-kernel-memory-reads-on-illumos/
======
gbrown_
So maybe I'm not reading this carefully enough but was _all_ of this possible
from a non-global zone? If so was there a CVE number issued for this?

